# Fiskars X27 in East Coast Canada



## Saiso (Mar 13, 2019)

Heard a lot of good things about the X27 on this site so I’m getting ready to buy one. I’m having trouble finding one locally in the shops so I’m wondering where you bought your X27. 

Amazon sells it for 120$ CAD or so. Home Hardware lists it online but seems like they can’t get it in the store. Canadian Tire didn’t have the X27 model, but they have the all black 36” maul. 

Is 120$ reasonable for this? I’d hate to buy through Amazon if I can find it cheaper, closer. 

How much did you pay? Where did you buy it? 

Thank you!


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 13, 2019)

Walmart has them down here.


----------



## Saiso (Mar 13, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Walmart has them down here.


Ok I’ll definitely check there too. I never thought about it. Thank you!


----------



## Saiso (Mar 13, 2019)

Just checked on their website, listed at 162$ CAD. I’ll keep looking for now. 

So far, cheapest is Amazon for 120$. 

Thanks


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 13, 2019)

In store the price can vary a lot. Guys here have picked them up for $25 USD at WM


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 13, 2019)

The all black one is pretty much the same, assuming you're not talking about the new 8 pound isocore.


----------



## Saiso (Mar 13, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> The all black one is pretty much the same, assuming you're not talking about the new 8 pound isocore.


All black is the same? Canadian tire has them for sale now at 60$. My wife is going to town. I may get her to stop in for it!

Edit: This one
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...IyPirnpr_4AIVyR-GCh3DOQFqEAAYASAAEgKZJvD_BwE#


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 13, 2019)

Same enough anyway. 

Edited to add: it's the previous generation of the same thing. There's threads on here about the differences, but they're minor. If one was cheaper than the other by $10 I'd buy that one. At $60 it's a pretty easy choice!


----------



## Saiso (Mar 13, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Same enough anyway.
> 
> Edited to add: it's the previous generation of the same thing. There's threads on here about the differences, but they're minor. If one was cheaper than the other by $10 I'd buy that one. At $60 it's a pretty easy choice!


Right on man! Thanks


----------



## James Miller (May 5, 2019)

If you didn't get one yet the black one as they say is the same and cheaper.
Just as effective to.


----------



## dancan (May 13, 2019)

As the guys have posted , close enough to be the same .
I have the X25 and have split up a lot of woood with it , it's one of my go-to splitters .
A friend has an X27 so I'll borrow it one day to see if I like it .


----------



## Matt93eg (May 25, 2019)

I got 3 of them at a warehouse store here in NC on sale for 36$ USD. I read a lot of reviews on them and wrote the thing off for a long time. Wasn’t spending 60$ on a splitting axe. When I seen them on sale in BJs Warehouse the other year for 36$ I bought one. Within that next week myself as well as my Dad and Uncle were amazed so I went back and bought 2 more. It’s the tool I used to split 90% of my wood and mostly split oak. It’s been a game changer for me and if I had to now. I’d drop 60$ on one. Wouldn’t like it. But I would.


----------

